# Big 6pt-Whitetail[eastern count]



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Just finished this 6pt mount for a Good Buddies Son today----Had to come out of retirement* :biggrin:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Who are you fooling Skip ? the only time you retired was after the tread wore off the old ones !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice work Skip

ha ha thats a good one Don


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking buck skip great job


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Time to move somewhere warmer Skip - too many cold winter days in the shop thinking about retirement. As usual nice work Skip.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That kid will be proud of that mount. Good job.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

If you do retire, Hancooks have a great warranty. lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Dont let the guys bother you Skip, I retired almost 4 yrs ago and I am still making calls, lol

It"s called a hobby now !!! Besides you either do your Hobby or the Honey Do lists !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Dont let the guys bother you Skip, I retired almost 4 yrs ago and I am still making calls, lol
> 
> It"s called a hobby now !!! Besides you either do your Hobby or the Honey Do lists !!


*Thanks Ed I needed this----just finished another today 3 more to go* :biggrin: 10pt


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Like those U.P. bucks.

That 6-point is unusual with the relatively large brow tines. 6-points down state typically have 3 on a side without brow tines.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Skip, beautiful work as usual.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking mounts!!


----------

